# Duxford new birds...sort of...



## plan_D (Jul 10, 2005)

Here's some pictures of modern aircraft at IWM-Duxford -


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice! I noticed the nose of an F-111. Did you catch the tail letters on that bird? I'm curious whose it was.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

No I didn't - sorry. I got it's rear end and my brain must have lapsed because I was taking pictures of tails too.


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice D


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh well. I am enjoying the pictures!


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2005)

Here you go Evan found a pic on the net


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2005)

Ah, the good old 20th TFW out of Upper Heyford. They were flying F-111Es. We had F-111Fs at Lakenheath with the 48th TFW. Heyford also had the EF-111 Ravens. I actually met a guy when in Ventura California that was at Heyford when I was at Lakenheath. Small world. Thanks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice pics. In that last set you posted, whats the top one of? Looks pretty neat..


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

It's a Shackleton.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

if you're talking about pD's post, the aircraft with the "C" on the nose is a Avro Shackleton.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Really? It looks nothing like other Shackletons ive seen.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

It's because that one there is a Bomber variant - you'd have probably seen the AEW variants that don't have the nose turret because it's a RADAR instead.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

CC said:


> It looks nothing like other Shackletons ive seen



yes but how many have you seen


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

I imagine a few for him but I'm also thinking he saw the early ones - and that's the last variant of Shack.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Pictures I meant, obviously.

That would explain it D...I think the ones with RADAR are hideous


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

no member of the lancaster family is hideous.......


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## dinos7 (Aug 14, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice pics pD!


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone got any info on Shackletons? I don't think I've ever come across one, and it looks flippin huge...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is a page I found: http://users.bigpond.net.au/Shackleton/ looks to have some good information on it.


----------



## iangedwards_104 (Apr 27, 2009)

I FLEW in Shackleton 'Charlie' - 206 sqdn. (Minus the Jato's). Heart-wrenching to see her 'dead' in a museum!


----------

